# Walnut Pepper and Salt Grinders



## byounghusband (Mar 1, 2009)

Here are a pair of Grinders I made for my Mother's Birthday.  They are Walnut.  I used the Crush-Grind mechanisms from CSUSA.  

I finished them with Deft Lacquer and then buffed with Tripoli, White Diamond and Carnuba Wax.  Then I decided to add some Gold and Copper Leaf.

We used Spar Varnish as the adhesive medium. We painted the bodies comletely with the varnish and let it sit for approx. 30-40 minutes. Then we took wax paper and tore it into two jagged edge strips and stuck them on the body.  I then took random wax paper pieces and stuck them in the middle.  We then used the Gold Leaf and added it to the remaining area.  After we pressed it into the varnish and brushed it down to secure it, I removed the random wax paper pieces exposing the voids that still had tacky varnish and covered them with Copper Leaf.  After brushing it all down and pulling off the wax paper border strips, we let them sit overnight to cure.

The next day, we took Sodium Sulfer and dabbed it onto the Gold and Coppper Leaf.  The Copper reacted immediately.  We then dabbed with a dry paper towel to stop the reation of the Copper and let the Gold continue to react. After about  5 minutes, we dried off the Gold and then dabbed with a water dampened paper towel to stop all further reaction.

I took them home and had to re-Lacquer them to seal the Gold and Copper Leaf.  I remounted them onto the lathe and used Deft wipe-on lacquer and burnished it lightly in.  As you can see, on the left hand grinder, I got a bit aggressive and nearly removed the leaf material...

I then waxed them with the buffer and here they are:






and a close up of right hand Grinder that I didn't remove much leaf material:





In retrospect, after the gold leaf, I will NOT do wipe-on lacquer and burnish it next time.  I will most likely use either pray lacquer or a wipe-on ply to seal it an NO burnishing it in!!!!!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Mar 1, 2009)

byounghusband said:


> I will most likely use either pray lacquer or a wipe-on ply to seal it an NO burnishing it in!!!!!



Hmmmmm..... Interesting technique - I have to admit I have used it myself with some finishes, but it seems to usually come out the same as just letting it dry.:biggrin:


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 2, 2009)

Bob,
You did a great job on the mills... I like the effect of the gold and copper leaf.  
I make lots of pepper mills, but never thought about adding the leaf, so now you've added another item to my to-do list... They are beautiful and I'm sure your mother will love them and show them off to all her friends... expect you'll have to make more in the future.


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 5, 2009)

Bob,

Those mills are beautiful. I bet your mother thought so too. 
The gold and copper leaf really add an amazing quality. I'll have to keep that technique in mind.

Nancy


----------



## nwcatman (Mar 9, 2009)

my wife wants to know where the batteries go.


----------



## Skye (Mar 12, 2009)

^ I wasn't going to go there.... wanted to..


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 12, 2009)

*Don't ask!!*



nwcatman said:


> my wife wants to know where the batteries go.




How they are used, once purchased, is NOT our concern!!!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 12, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> How they are used, once purchased, is NOT our concern!!!




Whatever happened to that old phrase, "inquisitive minds NEED to NO:biggrin:"?. 

How can one possibly ask "pass the PEPPER" and keep a straight face?


----------



## nwcatman (Mar 13, 2009)

Skye said:


> ^ I wasn't going to go there.... wanted to..



sorry guys. my problem usually is not "going there", its backing out.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 18, 2009)

who said all wood turners think about is turning? We think of anything involving wood. Just so happens peppergrinders are the target, today.
Great job on the grinders...keep 'em coming.


----------



## Skye (Mar 18, 2009)

oobak said:


> keep 'em coming.



Oh no you didn't!


----------



## nwcatman (Mar 18, 2009)

Skye said:


> Oh no you didn't!



yea he did! bullseye!


----------



## Darrin (Mar 18, 2009)

Im so glad Im not the only one here who's mind is where it is.....


----------



## nwcatman (Mar 20, 2009)

Darrin said:


> Im so glad Im not the only one here who's mind is where it is.....




WOOD you explain that? i HARDly know what to think.


----------

